# Fido Hardware Upgrade - 4 year contract?



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

So I went in to talk to Fido about doing a hardware upgrade for the iPhone 4. I'm eligible but I was told that doing so would extend my contract for 3 years, on top of the 1 year I currently have left, but that I'd also get new customer pricing. 

Is this accurate? I'm planning on calling Fido today but thought I'd check with you knowledgeable folks first. I always thought it meant my new contract started as soon as I got the phone, not in a years time, but I have never done this before.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Never heard of that before; yet, I've only been with Rogers. It's always been 3 years from the time you got your phone. It is possible Fido does / or now does things differently. I would not be signing on for 3+1 years that's for sure.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah that's a hella long time. I mean, really only 1 year extra beyond what I was expecting, but it seems to make it sound a lot better to just buy it unlocked from Apple...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

You can't buy an iPhone from Apple unlocked. You could pay full price from Fido to buy the phone contract free. I would call fido back and ask again, I would think you got a noob rep...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> You can't buy an iPhone from Apple unlocked. You could pay full price from Fido to buy the phone contract free. I would call fido back and ask again, I would think you got a noob rep...


Apple will be offering the iPhone 4 factory unlocked in Canada. They already offer the iPhone 3GS unlocked.

iPhone 3GS & iPhone 4 - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## pducharme (Jan 13, 2008)

FIDO contracts Stacks. They are not like Rogers one. Maybe, Fido will make a exception this year and Reset the date on the contract renewal. Nobody can say for now, they did not advertised the iphone 4 offer. If it's like previous year, we will know details only 1-2 days before the launch date.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

can you upgrade again after the 2 years?


----------



## pducharme (Jan 13, 2008)

My bet is that the following rules apply : 

Contract #1 (3 years) - Eligible for a HUP 12 to 14 months before the end of the contract. Let's say you still have a 12 month when you buy the ip4 and you add 3 years (now total of 4 years), my guess is that the HUP will still be 12 to 14 month before the contract end. It means that you can't HUP next year, because of a 4 year contract.

I hope it's not the case ! With competition not doing that, it would be stupid for FIDO to do that, people will just pay the ECF than sign a new contract, probably somewere like Bell or Telus, maybe Robers just because they will be angry at such a bad policy.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I got a confirmation that Rogers doesn't work that day, looking into Fido specifically. I will say, though, even signing up for another 3 years, even starting now, does not appeal to me with the new carriers out. Even though they don't support the iPhone now, who knows what the next few years will bring?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Apple will be offering the iPhone 4 factory unlocked in Canada. They already offer the iPhone 3GS unlocked.
> 
> iPhone 3GS & iPhone 4 - Apple Store (Canada)


Good to know! As I was typing I had an inkling in my mind I could be wrong but had not heard of this happening yet. My thought was since all carriers are online with the iPhone why not.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

I am hoping to upgrade to the iPhone 4 as well when it comes out. My understanding was that the HUP period is different if you dont have a smartphone already, I think I saw that it was only a year on contract vs. 2 years (warranty terms?). Can anyone confirm this having upgraded previously to the 3G?


----------



## pducharme (Jan 13, 2008)

I think : No Smartphone = 1Y in the contract and you can HUP. Already a Smartphone = 2Y in the contract and you can HUP.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I know I can HUP, 2 years out of my initial contract. My big question is how long does this extend my contract?

Rep from Fido Twitter said she didn't believe that it would be a 4 year thing. Going to seek clarification on it.


----------



## inputoutput (Mar 11, 2008)

i just spoke with a customer retention services agent, and they believed that an upgrade would mean a 4 year contract (ie. finishing the last year of your current contract + another 3 year contract that would commence as soon as your old one ends..). 

honestly, makes me want to buy completely unlocked.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Buy out your current contract for $240 or $20/mo ($300 or $25/mo if you have a data contract as well) and get an iPhone 4 is my suggestion. It's always been like that. When I bought my Treo 600 back in 2004 I paid $600 for the phone on a two year contract + $160 to buyout my old contract with eight months remaining.

But yea if you're dropping $440 on a 16GB iPhone 4, might as well pay the extra $260 and buy unlocked.


----------



## inputoutput (Mar 11, 2008)

i just went down to the fido store (as i was downtown anyway) and the sales representative told me the contrary to what the agent on the phone had said. she informed me that fido will knock off the last year of the contract if i upgrade to the ip4 and resign a new three year contract, effectively making it a brand new three year contract that starts when i purchase the new phone. 

i mentioned the fact that a lot of people are confused about this, and that other service providers (the big 3) all have a clause that allows for the last year to be cancelled if the customer renews their contract.. she agreed and explicitly told me that fido was the same as the other providers. 

it's rather confusing (being told two different stories from the same company) so i will simply wait until the 30th to clarify the contract terms.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

im sure they're not going to knock the last year off for anything, the rep might not know what she was talking about.


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

After my iphone 3G bricked itself (error code 23) and Apple refused to repair, I called fido on July 5th looking into upgrade options. I am just under two years into a three year contract.

After finally getting through to a human being I was given the same sales pitch; that I could upgrade (to 3GS, not iphone 4) only by signing a new three year contract on top of my current one. Is any other company trying this? You would have to be an idiot to sign up for four years of jail time with these guys, or is there some advantage to upgrading over just buying a new iphone 4 and new contract with whomever?

Currently I am without a phone. I would like to upgrade to iphone 4, but it's looking less and less possible.

Any ideas?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Who are you with? You can pay the ecf fee which will be around $400.00 and start with a new contract with whoever you like.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Pat712 said:


> After my iphone 3G bricked itself (error code 23) and Apple refused to repair, I called fido on July 5th looking into upgrade options. I am just under two years into a three year contract.
> 
> After finally getting through to a human being I was given the same sales pitch; that I could upgrade (to 3GS, not iphone 4) only by signing a new three year contract on top of my current one. Is any other company trying this? You would have to be an idiot to sign up for four years of jail time with these guys, or is there some advantage to upgrading over just buying a new iphone 4 and new contract with whomever?
> 
> ...


Well it's not an inexpensive option, but we should be able to buy iPhone 4s unlocked on the 30th, straight from Apple, walk over to Fido, get a microSIM, associate it with our number, wait out our contracts and then, come a year from now, do whatever we want and take our fancy (and, by that time, sadly, outdated) iPhone 4s anywhere we want.

For me this is seeming like a better option overall. I dislike the idea of being locked in for a contract any longer than I have to be.


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Fido Upgrade Options*



daniels said:


> Who are you with? You can pay the ecf fee which will be around $400.00 and start with a new contract with whoever you like.


Currently I am with fido. When I called them on July 5th asked about cancelling my contract. She stated they would need 30 days advance notice and a cancellation fee; don't quote me but i don't think it something like 50 bucks. 



thadley said:


> Well it's not an inexpensive option, but we should be able to buy iPhone 4s unlocked on the 30th, straight from Apple, walk over to Fido, get a microSIM, associate it with our number, wait out our contracts and then, come a year from now, do whatever we want and take our fancy (and, by that time, sadly, outdated) iPhone 4s anywhere we want.
> 
> For me this is seeming like a better option overall. I dislike the idea of being locked in for a contract any longer than I have to be.


I agree, as a student my income fluctuates (with tuition!) and long-term contracts are a bad deal for me. Interesting suggestion, you could buy unlocked and just move your SIM card (or is iphone 4 microSIM?) but unlocked iphones will cost, what, $800?

Bottom line, I would like to know whether or not fido would be willing to wave the last year of a 3 year contract in the event of an upgrade to iphone 4.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I love how people fear contracts like they're giving up their cellphone randomly in the near future. If you know you're keeping a phone for the next 15 years of your life, buying out the iPhone 4 at full price is such a ridiculous thing to do. Must be nice to have that kind of money lying around that can't be put to better use.


----------



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

Lars said:


> I love how people fear contracts like they're giving up their cellphone randomly in the near future. If you know you're keeping a phone for the next 15 years of your life, buying out the iPhone 4 at full price is such a ridiculous thing to do. Must be nice to have that kind of money lying around that can't be put to better use.


Agreed. I essentially have an unlimited plan with Fido for around $70 (including data, visual vm)

I don't see myself leaving Fido anytime soon. Please, continue to heavily subsidize my hardware.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

When your contract expires, you can threaten to leave and get a super awesome plan for $17.50/mo which'll include say 200 daytime minutes, unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 6, text messaging, voicemail, and Fido to Fido.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

howdyponcho said:


> Agreed. I essentially have an unlimited plan with Fido for around $70 (including data, visual vm)
> 
> I don't see myself leaving Fido anytime soon. Please, continue to heavily subsidize my hardware.


I also asked Rogers To extend my contract. I Have the "6G/month for $30" plan and will be glad to keep for 3 more years.Data plans have gotten worst over years.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

dona83 said:


> When your contract expires, you can threaten to leave and get a super awesome plan for $17.50/mo which'll include say 200 daytime minutes, unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 6, text messaging, voicemail, and Fido to Fido.


:clap: same goes for telus


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Fido*



dona83 said:


> When your contract expires, you can threaten to leave and get a super awesome plan for $17.50/mo which'll include say 200 daytime minutes, unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 6, text messaging, voicemail, and Fido to Fido.


How far into your contract were you before threatening to leave?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Lars said:


> I love how people fear contracts like they're giving up their cellphone randomly in the near future. If you know you're keeping a phone for the next 15 years of your life, buying out the iPhone 4 at full price is such a ridiculous thing to do. Must be nice to have that kind of money lying around that can't be put to better use.


I will probably be buying it outright because I intend to do a fair bit of traveling in the next few years and having it factory unlocked makes everything worlds easier, as opposed to jailbreaking and trying to make sure it doesn't auto-update. It also heavily increases the resale value of the phone, should I choose to sell it.

But it's not worthwhile to everyone, so it's good that we all have our ways of getting the phone.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Do we have conformation that Fido will tack an additional 3 years onto our contracts or will simply renew them? If its a tack on I'll seriously consider switching to Rogers.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Do we have conformation that Fido will tack an additional 3 years onto our contracts or will simply renew them? If its a tack on I'll seriously consider switching to Rogers.


If by confirmation you mean everyone on the forums says so, then yes...

Edit: I am going to ask about this and try to negotiate when I go to buy my phone. Rogers doesn't and they're essentially the same company, so how can this sh*t fly?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I prefer my plan with Fido but 4 years is a long time for a contract.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Do we have conformation that Fido will tack an additional 3 years onto our contracts or will simply renew them? If its a tack on I'll seriously consider switching to Rogers.


Phone rep told me yesterday that yes, they do "stack" and add an additional 3 years onto the existing contract.

I suspect they started doing this when they switched to being a "discount" brand.

Most of my research through HowardForums has confirmed this.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that should be illegal. "Stacking" contracts! I doubt the iPhone 4 will even last 4 years. I have a 3G (launch day) and it is not doing very well. I have to push the home button a few times before it works. Data seems to be hit and miss. Sigh...

"Sign this contract and you'll be set for four years, to bad your phone will only last 2, muhahaha!"


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok with that in mind then what are the steps to switch over to Rogers? Or do you think retentions will be willing to wave that?


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

jakey said:


> Edit: I am going to ask about this and try to negotiate when I go to buy my phone. Rogers doesn't and they're essentially the same company, so how can this sh*t fly?


When I dealt with Rogers a few years back they did this. I started on a three year contract and if I wanted to change my plan, they told me my three years would restart from the day the change took place. I dumped them when the penalty they charged cost me less than continuing the expensive plan I no longer needed.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I am happy with Fido in general and get rewards dollars that can be used towards hardware upgrades, and I can change my plan at any time without penalty. The only beef I have with them is the stacking of contracts.

I will talk to them, but honestly if they don't budge I'll probably stay with them anyway as to me they're the best of a relatively mediocre bunch.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I like them as well but 4 years? That's a very long time and what happens in two years when we upgrade again?


----------



## bdore (Jul 25, 2010)

The realistic upgrade cycle for the iPhone is two years. Although the iPhone might just make it to 3 years, the hardware will probably not be able to run the software in 2 years time, as iPhone 3G users have found out if they upgrade to iOS4. So, if you upgrade to a four year contract, in two years you will have to upgrade to a five year contract. I do not think this is the best course of action. 

A question to the forum, can you use Fido dollars to buy yourself out of a contract?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Why must this be so difficult. It seems if I can port over to rogers and renew on a new 3 yr term I'll be paying more per month and lose my $70 fido bucks...but will be in a shorter term.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

bdore said:


> The realistic upgrade cycle for the iPhone is two years. Although the iPhone might just make it to 3 years, the hardware will probably not be able to run the software in 2 years time, as iPhone 3G users have found out if they upgrade to iOS4. *So, if you upgrade to a four year contract, in two years you will have to upgrade to a five year contract. I do not think this is the best course of action. *
> 
> A question to the forum, can you use Fido dollars to buy yourself out of a contract?


*Exactly*.

Personally, I'm going to upgrade at subsidized pricing this time but then down the road go full-price + unlocked to avoid adding time on to my contract indefinitely.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

In Quebec, the new laws regarding cell phone advertising that took effect at the end of June have a 2 year maximum contract length. They also brought in a number of measures that specify that ALL fees must be shown with plan advertising, and that any phones that are sold tied to a plan must also specify all plan details as prominently as the price being advertised. A real step forward, hope some of the other provinces pick up on this.

You can get the subsidized price on a phone every two years, with a 3 year plan. Fido, as far as I know, is the only carrier that "stacks" contracts. Rogers doesn't, and I don't think that Telus or Bell do either.

Regarding the useful lifespan of an iPhone 4, it really is more dependent on how the hardware holds up. While the iPhone 4 will "officially" be limited to 2 major OS upgrades, would would allow it to be taken out to iOS 6, this would be a ways down the road. As for how well it will run iOS 5 and 6, it is an open question, but I personally believe that advances in things like CPU speed and RAM capacity will start to slow down. I really don't see a 2.0GHz quad core ARM with 2 G of RAM showing up in the next 2-3 years, not without some major breakthroughs in battery technology, or power saving. The current iPhones are already doing fairly well with power conservation, so major improvement will probably be hard to come by.

The major reason for getting the next iPhone will be 4G (LTE), if it does end up having significant coverage, in 2011, or it may be with the iPhone after that in 2012. There really wasn't a huge compelling reason to go to a 3GS from a 3G, as the changes were pretty minor. The next iPhone will become the 4G or 5 next June, and like I said, unless 4G (LTE) is widely deployed, it may not be worth upgrading for iPhone 4 Users. Any real advances will be made on the RF side (including fixing the antenna issue) and perhaps with cameras and other features.

Kostas


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

So assuming I don't want to be to stuck with a 4+ year contract what is the process I need to do to port over to Rogers? Do I do that by walking into a Rogers store on Friday and ask to be moved over and upgraded to the iPhone 4 at that time or ???


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> So assuming I don't want to be to stuck with a 4+ year contract what is the process I need to do to port over to Rogers? Do I do that by walking into a Rogers store on Friday and ask to be moved over and upgraded to the iPhone 4 at that time or ???


I would call Rogers and confirm with them, but yes, my understanding is it's the same as moving from any other carrier; you walk into a Rogers store, sign up as a new customer and port your Fido number over to them. I believe as far as Rogers reps are concerned it's the same as if you were coming over from Telus or Bell; just don't cancel your Fido account first.

After that I believe Fido will only bill you for the balance of services you received and waive the ETF. But, again, I'd confirm with both Rogers and Fido first. Fido's made a lot of behind the scenes changes since they've become a "discount" brand and I don't believe this sort of gentleman's agreement was ever written down or anything.


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

kkritsilas said:


> In Quebec, the new laws regarding cell phone advertising that took effect at the end of June have a 2 year maximum contract length. They also brought in a number of measures that specify that ALL fees must be shown with plan advertising, and that any phones that are sold tied to a plan must also specify all plan details as prominently as the price being advertised. A real step forward, hope some of the other provinces pick up on this.



That's interesting; I guess this only applies to residents of Quebec? I live in Ottawa so jumping across the river to buy a phone wouldn't be too difficult.


----------

